# Getting a flathead itch



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I am looking forward to flathead fishing. Although I caught some nice fish last year, I can't help 
but be disappointed that I didn't locate more of the larger flathead.










I have boats and equipment ready. I'm planning a little restocking trip to Cabela's so I
will be prepared to respool reels as it becomes necessary.

I hope to loacte and catch the big boys like I did each year. The past 
3 years I feel like a glut of shad has hindered my success.










It really hurts my feelings that some really big flathead are 
dying of old age before we get a chance to meet.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Those pictures just made me question myself again, "IS IT SPRING TIME YET?"
I'm getting the flatty itch real bad myself!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like the raid on Cabelas is on
Gear up for some more cats.










Hopefully fish this size will be caught as well as many bigger ones.










Taking 3 other catmen so Cabelas will get a little boost. I wish they would give me a percentage


----------

